# Do It Yourself – An Inexpensive (Light) Hanger Kit



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I saw that article a few weeks back it just haven't attempted it yet. It certainly seems easy enough do do.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very easy when you made just one. It is more difficult when you should make two identical and just rented tool 5 minutes ago 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice, how different did they end up looking?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

disman_ca said:


> Nice, how different did they end up looking?


They were OK in overall, but first did not go good and I wasted $10 on the pipe and should get another one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Find an industrial electrician friend and get him to bend the pipe. For someone who does it everyday making 2 identical is simple, especially with that skinny of conduit.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

uniboob said:


> Find an industrial electrician friend and get him to bend the pipe. For someone who does it everyday making 2 identical is simple, especially with that skinny of conduit.


That is what I did but now I want to reposition my lights horizontally, I can't. The lights are suspended using the hanging wires so i can't just move them forward or backwards. I'm planning on doing a proper light stand using 80/20 Aluminum but the issue is now removing the conduit tubing from the back of the aquarium


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> That is what I did but now I want to reposition my lights horizontally, I can't. The lights are suspended using the hanging wires so i can't just move them forward or backwards. I'm planning on doing a proper light stand using 80/20 Aluminum but the issue is now removing the conduit tubing from the back of the aquarium


you can do it if you need to move hangers back and you have a space behind tank.

I used shims or or something bigger to go between hangers and stand

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

No space behind the tank to move lights back or to even unscrew the brackets. I don't want to drain the tank either. I could cut the pipe but it will still be in the way of the new light stand.


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

This is what I did for my tank. I bent the 2 while in the store. I asked an employee if they could bend 2 pipes for me his response was "we do not offer conduit bending however I will not be going over to that isle in the next 10 minutes"


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

sweet tank phomaniac


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks still a work in progress


----------

